# Schwinn Tiger



## Ernbar (Oct 25, 2019)

Just wondering about the red markings on the tube, chain guard and rear fender. They are not shown in the old catalogs.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 25, 2019)

Ernbar said:


> Just wondering about the red markings on the tube, chain guard and rear fender. They are not shown in the old catalogs.
> 
> View attachment 1084930



Look closer. It looks like reflector tape that they had back in the 60's and 70's. It should come off with some WD-40 and a little elbow grease. Razin.


----------



## rennfaron (Oct 25, 2019)

Yes, definitely added tape for effect. Watch the one on the chain guard if you try to remove it because they generally will peel off some of what is underneath. A blow dryer or heat gun can help with some of that and soften up the adhesive to reduce it pulling too much up. And peel very slowly. Those decals on that bike look very weak and may not fair very well. You can always go this route if you can't save them...(below). Although the black paint looks in ok condition and may not be worth the expense...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Tiger-Bicycle-Water-Transfer-White-Chainguard-Decal/372635825422
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Complete-S...Transfer-White-Decal-Set-Style-C/312535080674


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 25, 2019)

Hey thanks guys. Gonna see it in a couple of hours near me. He says it his 1961 bike he got it new and used it for his paper route. The front rack and rear fender reflector  is lone gone but this kitty looks promising.


----------



## rennfaron (Oct 25, 2019)

Just FYI the saddle and pedals are definitely not original. Pretty sure the rims should be S-7s. 

Edit: I take that back, the saddle could be. I am seeing a difference in examples vs catalog image. It could be that it fell early or late in the year and got the previous or following year stuff.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 25, 2019)

I thought the saddle was the correct S two tone. So the rims are stamped S7?


----------



## rennfaron (Oct 25, 2019)

I made an edit above


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 25, 2019)

Ernbar said:


> I thought the saddle was the correct S two tone. So the rims are stamped S7?
> 
> View attachment 1084948



They should be S-7. You can look on the rims and they should say Schwinn S-7 on them. Good luck. Razin.


----------

